# Pics of grilled aged ribeyes



## CarolinaQue (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the link to the ribeyes that I aged over the week and then marinated and grilled.  The pics are in chronological order from day one to right after off of the grill.
I cooked them about 3 to 4 minutes a side on a 650* to 700* lump coal fire. Absolutely amazing taste and texture. I highly recommend teh aging process to any one that wants a high end restaurant taste to their steaks. Feel free to ask away any questions about how to do it if you're interested.


http://usera.imagecave.com/smokintim/Steak_Dinner/

Tim


----------



## cleglue (Jan 20, 2007)

Tim,

I'm glad they turned out.  I think I need to try these.  He is still alive guys.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 20, 2007)

Cleglue,

I don't think that I'll ever be able to do steaks a different way again! Feel free to e-mail me if you want to know the details of what I learned from the experience.

Tim


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 20, 2007)

Not to be a smart a$$, but isn't most meat "aged" unless you pick it up fresh butchered from a local slaughterhouse, even then they age it for a week?

Before grocery store up to you.....Killed, hung(aged), butchered, shipped, processed and packaged, shelved for public sale.

Interested to know if you did anything different in that week you let it age????


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 20, 2007)

To answer a few questions....

First, for Smokey Joe:

As far as I understand it, all beef is "aged" to a small degree. But increased demand over the years has required this process to be minimalized to keep up with it.

Also, the meat is aged on the carcass, or whole sides, which is effective, but not as effective as aging beef in it's primal cut form, or in individual cut's unless it's able to hang for a few months at a time. And most beef that you see in the store is kepted wrapped in either celophane wrap or cryovac sealed which doesn't allow the meat to expell the moisture in it which is what you're after for a good aged steak or roast. 

Second, for ZBQ:

I bought the ribeyes from sams cut at 1" thick. Brought them home and lined a sheet pan with paper towels, placed the steaks on a wire rack with the legs all the way up and put it in the bottom of my basement fridge. Having the meat that high above the horizontal surface aloud for really good air circulation. I kept the temp of the fridge around 36* the whole time, turning the steaks once a day for 3 days. The meat came to a firm, but still spongy texture and turned a very deep red color due to most of the moisture being pushed out of the flesh. The fat became quite hard. I then placed the meat in a marinade of red wine, olive oil, worchestershire sauce, soy sauce, balsamic vinegar, fresh chopped garlic, fresh chopped ginger, fresh chopped scallions, some fresh cilantro and some ground cumin. All pureed in a blender for a couple minutes and poured over the steaks in a ziploc bag and allowed to sit overnight. 

While the charcoal was getting ready, I took the steaks out of the marinade, rinsed, patted dry with paper towels and sprinkled with rub and let them come to room temp.

Once the grill was around 650* to 700* I oiled the grate and grilled the steaks a little over 3 minutes a side for a total of about 7 to 8 minutes.  

Next time I may not marinade them and just put them on the grill but the marinade added a great compliment to the nutty flavor of the aged meat along with my rub.

I know that it seems odd that a pice of beef with little moisture in it would be tender and juicy after grilling, but the steam that moisture in the flesh creates is actually what makes the beef tough when it's grilled. The fat in the beef kept it nice a juicy and really had a great flavor and texture of it's own.

Hope this answers your questions. Let me know if you have any more.


****PLEAS NOTE....DO NOT AGE PORK******

Tim


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok I get your explanation of the "aged final cut"  understandable of the difference to whole hung.

My next probing question would be...... would you get the same quality in aging "the final cut"... as opposed to aging the whole side of beef for a quality idealic amount of time? I wonder which way would produce a better "aged flavor" ?

LMAO @ your disclaimer to NOT AGE YOUR PORK.... [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 20, 2007)

This whole aging meat thing reminds me of the years I lived in the backwoods of Florida when I fresh out of school. I must say I ate some pretty interesting things those years.

There's a few real rednecks here.......anyone besides me ever had "twice squirrel" ?


----------



## john a (Jan 21, 2007)

Not sure I can hold off for a week with rib eyes waiting to hit the grill. They look like they were worth the wait, love the idea of a 600-700 degree grill.

Smokey, are they like twice baked potatoes?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tim, those looked great! Thanks for posting the results, I'll be giving it a try one of these days. Care to share the amounts of ingredients in the marinade?


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 21, 2007)

Joe,

I would say that doing the primal or individual cuts would produce a better result for the mere fact that you can get better air circulation around more of the exposed flesh on those cuts. Which is what you want to get that deep aged flavor.

Nick,

The marinade was:
2 cups of Cabernet Sauvignon
1/3 cup of olive oil
1/3 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup worchestershire sauce 
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
2 Tablespoons of honey
2 Teaspoons of ground cumin
3 chopped scallions
6 to 8 large cloves of fresh chopped garlic (Course chop is fine)
Equal amount of fresh chopped ginger (Course chop is fine)
A handfull of fresh chopped cilantro

Put all ingredients in a blender and puree' for 2 minutes. 

Marinade 6 to 8 hours or overnight.

Tim


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 21, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Not sure I can hold off for a week with rib eyes waiting to hit the grill. They look like they were worth the wait, love the idea of a 600-700 degree grill.
> 
> Smokey, are they like twice baked potatoes?



Your patience will be greatly rewarded!!!

Tim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2007)

well lets give it a few days to see if he keels over, but it looks like it's crawling up my to do list.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Tim, when you come to hang with us at Norlfolk you can bring a couple of those.  There will be room on my kettle for them.  They look great.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 21, 2007)

Bill,

I will definately do that! I was thinking about bringing my kettle and my little brinkman smoker to use for our meals and any other small stuff we may want to cook. Let me know. I will offer up the use of my stuff if it will help keep the focus on the contest!

Tim


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Smokey, are they like twice baked potatoes?



Gawd I wish!

While in deep redneck land back in the late 80's I was livin' in the backwoods panhandle area of Northern Florida... they weren't and still aren't far off from depression era way of life and living... and honestly  think they all like it that way still today!.... it was kinda cool to experience, but a damn rough way of life.

Anyhow, I was at a home one day around lunch time. Around there if you leave  someones house anywhere near mealtime.... they take it as an insult. This particular home seemed to be the lunch gathering spot. By the time food was being passed around there must have been 20-25 people there at an average afternoon lunch. One old lady would specifically drop by and help this old man cook for the gathered bunch daily. People just seemed to come out of nowheres near lunchtime.

I tried many a different food from that table... gator, rattlesnake, gofer turtle, mud turtle, squirrel etc... things I had never experienced before then... not too proud of it, but I'm probably one of the few people who have eaten a BALD EAGLE. One day stuff was being passed around and I was handed a dish , I took what looked like any other piece of meat battered and pan fried so I took some...who cares, just food right, how bad could it be...whatever it is, it had to be better then the rattlesnake last time ( which is pretty gross itself ) so I start to eat. The old timer kinda across from me is giving me these odd glances from time to time... now I got these glances before...the last time was when I had grabbed some possum and yet to taste it... it seemed like fun to them to see the "YANKEE" eat new stuff.

So I finally grabbed the fried whatever and took a good bite of it....... the second...I mean SECOND I got it in my mouth I knew something was wrong...chew, pause, chew, gag, pause, chew, try not to gag...nope this ain't  workin'... spit it into a napkin. 

I hear..." Whatsa matta Yank, ya don't be likin' ya grub?"... after downing my glass of sweet tea... I ask what the hell I had just eaten, or tried to eat. I then hear the squeeky rattly voice of the old lady that comes there just to cook say..." It's TWICE SQUIRREL yougin', ya'll don't have ta eat it iffun yas don't wants to"...good thing because a 300lb. wrestler couldn't have gotten more into me.

I know......., a long story, do I have your interest yet?..because they sure had mine. Hear is the explanation I received from that sweet  tiny little old southern woman.

Twice squirrel is a common tree squirrel caught, skun and gutted then hung on the far end of front porch along a clothes line for a good week in the hot Florida sun... hung there so the meet could PURPOSELY spoil... yes she said  SPOIL...not age... then it's taken and chopped up and pan fried. Them toothless rednecks eat the shizit outof it...but it just wasn't for me.....I guess you can aquire a tatse for anything if that's all ya got.

Sorry if that grossed anyone out, but I'm happy to share my lovely experience with it...LOL


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 21, 2007)

D@mn


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great story SJ!
And what Cliff said


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 22, 2007)

SJ, I just threw up quite a bit in my mouth!


----------



## john a (Jan 23, 2007)

I notice you don't live there any more, got the hell out of Dodge eh. Can't say that I blame you.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats just wrong.  NASTY and wrong.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 23, 2007)

SJ do they hang potatoes on the clothesline too?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 23, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> SJ do they hang potatoes on the clothesline too?



ya lost me on that one.......

and NO, I never seen any taters hangin' on the line.


----------

